# Benzaldehyde solubility in organic solvents.



## Jack (Nov 29, 2021)

Do any chemists here have information pertaining to the solubility of benzaldehyde in a variety of organic solvents like dimethyl formamide, dimethyl sulfoxide, acetonitrile, N methyl pyrrolidone? If I find any information relevant to this question I will post it below.


----------



## G.Patton (Dec 30, 2021)

I found this:
>It is only slightly soluble in water and is completely soluble in ethanol, diethyl ether, benzene, chloroform.
Acetone: very soluble [Ref.]
Ammonia liquid : 455 [Ref.]
Benzene: very soluble [Ref.]
Diethyl ether: miscible [Ref.]
Ethanol: miscible [Ref.]
Hydrogen fluoride : very soluble [Ref.]
Ligroin: very soluble [Ref.]
Propylene glycol: miscible [Ref.]
Sulfolane: miscible

I think it dissolves very well in polar solvents because benzaldehyde has a large dipole moment.


----------

